# Hauptlager ( Nadellager ) RM 7 Wade S.



## monoroom (8. März 2007)

Hi zusammen ! 


Ich weiß das ganze ist sicher schon oft durchgekaut worden ! 
Hab auch die Suche angestrengt aber richtig brauchbares hab ich leider nicht gefunden ! :-(


Meine Frage: 

Die Lager die ich im Moment drin habe haben die Bezeichnung F 55265 von INA ! Laut Aussage von meinem Lagerhändler sei das ein Sondermaß und so nicht erhältlich ! Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben( gut zumindest das es nicht mal ein ersatz Lager gibt der auch geht )....
Durch die Suche hier hab ich etwas gefunden mit der Angabe das die INA HK620 2 RS Passen würden.....
Was ich auch noch anzubieten hätte wären INA HK 1616 2RS 

So nun meine frage: welche passen den, welche brauch ich, oder was passt sonst !?


Liebe Grüße und vieln Dank 


Jörg A.


----------



## derschotte (8. März 2007)

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266519


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monoroom (8. März 2007)

> schreib dem herr liebe von ba ne nette email und er schickt dir ein manual zu den lagern an der schwinge. da siehst das wunderbar



da hat man mir gesagt ich soll mich an meinem Händler wenden ! :-( 
doch da es in HN leider keinen gibt ist das nicht so einfach möglich....

Deshalb wollte ich den eigentlich doch sicher gut möglichen und wohl auch viel billigern weg über einen Lagerhändler mit DIN lagern gehen ! 

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweiß.....


----------



## derschotte (9. März 2007)

vll hat er grad nen schlechten tag erwischt  dann schau ich mal wo ich das manual hab. hast du na fax-nr? (per pm) kann allerdings ein paar tage dauern.


----------

